# Pregnant dog off her food.....



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

My girly is at day 45 today and she been off her food for a few days now, she seems fine in herself her numbers 2's are a little loose, she drinking plenty but just dosen't seem interested in eating
I offered her different yummy things but she's just not bothered.
Well I say that, she's ate all her boiled egg this morning!!

She has ALWAYS been a fussy eater!!! but I am just getting a little worried because I know preggy dogs have to eat plenty.

She's on Iams puppy dry food, mixed with a little Iams adult, I offered her boiled chicken (normally does the trick!) added a little gravy!

I was thinking it could be the panucur upsetting her tummy??
Or do they go off their food during this stage?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

HI yer. mine normally go off their food around that time . for me its an indication that they r in whelp.I find grated cheese sprinkled on their food usually tempts them to eat..


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> HI yer. mine normally go off their food around that time . for me its an indication that they r in whelp.I find grated cheese sprinkled on their food usually tempts them to eat..


MMMmmmmmm........ I will try that now!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

fingers crossed .........keep us posted


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> MMMmmmmmm........ I will try that now!!


Nope..... She smelt it, then walked off!!! x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

fussy so and so. try sardines in tommy sauce ?????


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> fussy so and so. try sardines in tommy sauce ?????


I'll have to try that one tomorrow, cant get down the shops now, hubby on lates and kiddies in bed!  x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Do you know for defo that those are her right dates, as my dogs go off thier food nearer the time of whelping.. My Teigan started going off her food about 5 days before she was due, and completely off it 2 days before, she just drank loads of water and a little tiny pick of food if that. Your dog may be closer to her days than you think, or perhaps she is just feeling sickly at the moment, when you think about it, she havent much room in her stomach now as the puppies have squashed her tummy now so not much room for alot of food. Try her with a bit of tuna in sunflower oil.????


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Mine will eat anything with tuna on it i think the more it smells bad the more they want it lol


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

If you can get your hands on some pumpkin, this should help firm up her stools!! (puree pumpkin. Sometimes I freeze it mixed with chicken or beef stock in the kong, but probably best given liquid for a preggo)


----------



## MyWillow (Sep 6, 2009)

Willow has been of her food for a few days, yesterday a bit gravy,today chopped up ham and some cheese mixed in what hubby didnt use for his sarnies and a clean dish she finished every bit. Gizzie is over the moon on Willows picky days :wink5:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do you know for defo that those are her right dates, as my dogs go off thier food nearer the time of whelping.. My Teigan started going off her food about 5 days before she was due, and completely off it 2 days before, she just drank loads of water and a little tiny pick of food if that. Your dog may be closer to her days than you think, or perhaps she is just feeling sickly at the moment, when you think about it, she havent much room in her stomach now as the puppies have squashed her tummy now so not much room for alot of food. Try her with a bit of tuna in sunflower oil.????


yeh defo know her dates are right, she was only mated once (29th Aug)
I will try something really smelly today. Yes makes sense when u think about it, shes only a little dog with a belly full of puppies! x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

YAAAYYYYYYY....... 
Sardines in tommy sauce!!!! worked a treat!!!!!! mixed with dry food, she's eaten the lot!!!!!! and then gave out a huge burp!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> YAAAYYYYYYY.......
> Sardines in tommy sauce!!!! worked a treat!!!!!! mixed with dry food, she's eaten the lot!!!!!! and then gave out a huge burp!!!!! xxxxx


I'm glad she has eaten today, great news  my girl did this and yep it was sardines that saved the day for me as well lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

chicken and mince my girl had near the end she had better food than hubby


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I'm glad she has eaten today, great news  my girl did this and yep it was sardines that saved the day for me as well lol


My house now smells of fish!!!!!!!!! 
But worth it, i'm so happy she's eaten today!!!!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

cav said:


> chicken and mince my girl had near the end she had better food than hubby


ha ha, yep mince for her tea tonight, im cooking spag bowl and I'll save half of my hubbies dinner for maisie!!!! xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> My house now smells of fish!!!!!!!!!
> But worth it, i'm so happy she's eaten today!!!!!!


you'll be getting the air freshener out all the time now lol at least its not kippers


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> you'll be getting the air freshener out all the time now lol at least its not kippers


MMmmmmmm........ oh yes kippers smell worse!!!!! Im going to buy glade in bulk now, lol xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> MMmmmmmm........ oh yes kippers smell worse!!!!! Im going to buy glade in bulk now, lol xx


haha good idea, the supermarket will make a fortune, maybe a share in glade might be cheaper


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha good idea, the supermarket will make a fortune, maybe a share in glade might be cheaper


yer prob would be!!! xx lol
Do you reckon it's ok to give her fish everyday??


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

She still has 18 to 20 days approx to go, if she continues to be off her food, personally I would just have her checked over by the vet, of course it could be that she is uncomfortable with the pups inside her, and you know she is already a fussy eater, but she obviously needs the nurishment to provide for the pups developement inside her, and to ensure she able to feed the pups after the birth, so as I say if it goes on more than another day or so I would be asking my vet is there anything I can give my girl.

Mo


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Have you try raw tripe ?

My girls loved that during being preggers and had it in they food untill the pups were 8 wks old


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> yeh defo know her dates are right, she was only mated once (29th Aug)
> I will try something really smelly today. Yes makes sense when u think about it, shes only a little dog with a belly full of puppies! x


Aww bless her, she will eat when she wants it, she wont starve herself. I bet she looks like a little barrel now.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> yer prob would be!!! xx lol
> Do you reckon it's ok to give her fish everyday??


If she will eat the fish then it is better than having nothing at all. I also gave Teigan peices of boild chicken aswell in with her puppy food.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

moboyd said:


> She still has 18 to 20 days approx to go, if she continues to be off her food, personally I would just have her checked over by the vet, of course it could be that she is uncomfortable with the pups inside her, and you know she is already a fussy eater, but she obviously needs the nurishment to provide for the pups developement inside her, and to ensure she able to feed the pups after the birth, so as I say if it goes on more than another day or so I would be asking my vet is there anything I can give my girl.
> 
> Mo


I will do, thankyou


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Aww bless her, she will eat when she wants it, she wont starve herself. I bet she looks like a little barrel now.


oh yes!!! it looks so funny, she has to sit with her legs to the side now and when she's rolls over it's just HUGE boobs and firm round belly!! x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Have you try raw tripe ?
> 
> My girls loved that during being preggers and had it in they food untill the pups were 8 wks old


Nope I haven't tried that yet!! might give that a go too, thankyou xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

He's some updated pictures of maisie's belly!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> He's some updated pictures of maisie's belly!


Wow she is looking big


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> He's some updated pictures of maisie's belly!


Big and round.............and will get bigger as you say she got about 21 days left. Awww she is cute though isnt she, I bet she cant wait to get her pre pregnancy waste back again lolololo good luck with the pups when they come, post a thread ok so we can follow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Big and round.............and will get bigger as you say she got about 21 days left. Awww she is cute though isnt she, I bet she cant wait to get her pre pregnancy waste back again lolololo good luck with the pups when they come, post a thread ok so we can follow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I will do x
Yep she's a babe she's very slow today on her walks, She normally does the school run with me, but I think it's a little far for her now on the way back she was dragging her feet and waddling!!! bless her I know how she's feels I hated the last few weeks of pregancy myself! hey at least she doesn't have swollen ankles lol xxxxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She is looking big bet she has 7


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaw that tummy is lovely

when i was looking for a TT could not find any good breeders


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> She is looking big bet she has 7


I reckon 7 too  husband says 5, Lewis my son says 6 and Izzy my 3yr daughter reckons 26!!!!! lol lol xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

cav said:


> aaaw that tummy is lovely
> 
> when i was looking for a TT could not find any good breeders


Arrrr...... They are a fab dog to own!!!!! But I would say that coz I have one xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think she will have 4 puppies, cant wait now for your thread to say she is in labour, very exciting............


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

if she is carrying a large litter she won't feel like eating so much. Little and often is best . good luck. Is she eating now?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> if she is carrying a large litter she won't feel like eating so much. Little and often is best . good luck. Is she eating now?


Yer a bit better thankyou the fish is doing the trick!!! I gave her mackeral today (very very smelly) she's loved it, but picked out fish and left the dry food! little madam!!!! scan at 4 weeks picked up 5 pups, but i think there is more because she seems huge!!! and still has 2 weeks left x


----------



## Marcel909 (Oct 27, 2018)

During these early stages, your bitch may go off her food or experience a little nausea and vomiting, similar to our 'morning sickness'. We know this may seem alarming, but don't worry – it's perfectly normal. However, if you're concerned about her loss of appetite, or if she continues to be sick, do contact your vet.


----------

